# Any good independents in Bath?



## koahhe

Going for the first time in Bath tomorrow to visit with family so was wondering if anyone can recommend a good coffee shop woth visiting there.


----------



## Dave.wilton

I had a fantastic coffee at society. They are using a local roaster and the guy was so enthusiastic. He spent a long time talking through the two espresso they had on. The coffee was really interesting, one of the most unusual roasts I've had. He had a great selection of cake which he gave my wife free because they didn't have the one she had loved the last time:

http://www.society-cafe.com/


----------



## garydyke1

Yes! Colonna and Smalls

http://www.colonnaandsmalls.co.uk/


----------



## Glenn

A visit to Colonna & Smalls is a must also


----------



## koahhe

Thank you so much everyone! Really looking forward to our trip tomorrow now!


----------



## garydyke1

Be sure to report back


----------



## mcgregor_dave

I'd recommend that one: http://jacobscoffeehouse.com/ they serve a really excellent coffee


----------



## Spazbarista

Colonic & Smalls if you like your coffee acid


----------



## Mrboots2u

Expobarista said:


> Colonic & Smalls if you like your coffee acid


Is that really their name . Colonic for a cafe ?


----------



## koahhe

I ended up visiting Colonna & Smalls and Society. Even though the espressos I had at both of them were a bit too acidic for my taste I would still visit again, especially Colonna & Smalls. Loved the minimalist decor and enthusiasm of the people working there. Had a flat white at Colonna & Smalls which I really liked and although I don't remember the blend used I remember it had a pistachio taste to it which I found quite unique. Anyone knows what coffee could have been?


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that really their name . Colonic for a cafe ?


With a name like that they could use the sink shots for a sideline lol.


----------



## koahhe

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that really their name . Colonic for a cafe ?


It is Colonna & Smalls not Colonic & Smalls!


----------



## Mrboots2u

koahhe said:


> It is Colonna & Smalls not Colonic & Smalls!


Slightly disappointed now ....


----------



## Charliej

koahhe said:


> It is Colonna & Smalls not Colonic & Smalls!


You sure as hell wouldn't be wanting a colonic whilst still in your smalls.

Although apparently they can cure headaches, or so a local alternative health practice says, I'm still not convinced a hose up your arse will cure a headache, take your mind off it almost certainly I guess.


----------



## Spazbarista

Ever see the coffee enema scene on Green Wing?


----------



## DavidBondy

Expobarista said:


> Ever see the coffee enema scene on Green Wing?


Oh no! PLEEEEZE!

DB


----------



## Charliej

Expobarista said:


> Ever see the coffee enema scene on Green Wing?


Yes, but if you have a link it may edify the rest of the readers !!!


----------



## iestynl

Colonna and Smalls would get my vote.


----------



## dwalsh1

I'm in Bath this Saturday and will be on the lookout for Colonna and Smalls while my wife gets ripped off visiting the Roman baths


----------



## dwalsh1

Was in there yesterday and I liked the place. Spoke to a guy called Maxwell (Think he was the owner) and he was a nice guy. They need to turn the Wi-Fi off cause there are to many wasters in places like this taking up seats and not buying anything:mad:


----------



## MrShades

After reading this I went in there yesterday (Sunday) and had a couple of double espressos. Very nice indeed.

Had a good chat with Maxwell (Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood, hence the name) and as well as owning the place was also UK Barista Champion 2012. Was knocking out some great shots, and even better latte art all whilst serving customers and being interrupted by chatting with me. Nice guy indeed.

Espresso being pulled on a 3 group Strada, with a choice of different (quite light roasted) beans - some for espresso and some for filter. Brief tasting notes shown on a blackboard - for both espresso and espresso based milk drinks, as well as the filter beans.

Beans for espresso being ground in a variety of grinders including a K30 Twin and a K10 WBC... filter going through an EK43.


----------



## dwalsh1

Couldn't of put it better myself.



MrShades said:


> After reading this I went in there yesterday (Sunday) and had a couple of double espressos. Very nice indeed.
> 
> Had a good chat with Maxwell (Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood, hence the name) and as well as owning the place was also UK Barista Champion 2012. Was knocking out some great shots, and even better latte art all whilst serving customers and being interrupted by chatting with me. Nice guy indeed.
> 
> Espresso being pulled on a 3 group Strada, with a choice of different (quite light roasted) beans - some for espresso and some for filter. Brief tasting notes shown on a blackboard - for both espresso and espresso based milk drinks, as well as the filter beans.
> 
> Beans for espresso being ground in a variety of grinders including a K30 Twin and a K10 WBC... filter going through an EK43.


----------

